# [Arhiva] - Hrvatski Forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2015 -2018]



## K-PAX1 (Sep 26, 2015)

@japanac
Pozdrav iz Rijeke


----------



## SmokinDope (Jul 2, 2010)

Slavonski Brod


----------



## domingo381 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## viribus unitis (Sep 26, 2015)

Bec Austrija-Tomislav grad. Rasti zemljo,pukni stino kucaj srce materino


----------



## konzerva (May 13, 2012)

Osijek


----------



## lika091 (Sep 10, 2008)

Brinje, ajde da vidimo ima li itko jos iz ovog mjesta u Lici?


----------



## Dmetoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Vukovar ali može se reći i Split :cheers:


----------



## KozminKontra (Nov 6, 2015)

Pozz iz Rijeke


----------



## Powers 1791 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^

ajd onda pozz


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

KozminKontra said:


> Pozz iz Rijeke


Prejeben nick :lol:


----------



## shane66 (Oct 16, 2015)

Rijeka


----------



## Gmaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Melnik, BG


----------



## lika091 (Sep 10, 2008)

Brinje. Lika a trenutno Zg.


----------



## Gmaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Kosinj-Boričevac, trenutno Selendra.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Roll Call | Odakle ste?*

Roll Call | Odakle ste?


----------



## domingo381 (Oct 18, 2013)

Iz picke materine


----------



## Tin0307 (Aug 17, 2015)

Zagreb/Umag


----------



## may day (Sep 24, 2012)

Stavio sam Zagreb iako ću polovicu ove godine provesti u inozemstvu


----------



## kronher (Jan 24, 2011)

may day said:


> Stavio sam Zagreb iako ću polovicu ove godine provesti u inozemstvu


napravi instagram pa ko maja šuput prdaru slikaj


----------



## may day (Sep 24, 2012)

Ipak sam ja fin i pristojan mladić 
Dovoljna je ova prdara Pocoya na avataru.


----------



## verybad (Jan 18, 2016)

Pozdrav svima !
Inače Split , a trenutno Osijek .


----------



## Dominik0312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pozdrav

iz Karlovca dolazim ja


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dominik0312 said:


> Pozdrav
> 
> iz Karlovca dolazim ja


Dobrodosao!

Sad fino kreni u obilazak gradilista i ozivi temu Karlovac CU.


----------



## Dominik0312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hvala, 

budem sigurno


----------



## asalamun (Apr 28, 2016)

Poz svima, Istra ovdje - Novigrad place to be


----------



## Flassher_PŽ (Nov 13, 2014)

Pozz iz Požege!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hrvatski Forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2017]*

*Da vidimo kolko nas ima! 

Označite županiju u anketi i slobodno stavite iz kojeg grada, sela, općine dolazite.*


----------



## LUDI-OS™ (Jun 4, 2012)

Iz grada lijepih žena dolazim


----------



## Mick Molte (Oct 17, 2014)

Jedan iz Poštengrada.


----------



## Vedran X (Jan 22, 2007)

Klikaju li Hercegovci na inozemstvo ili Grad Zagreb?


----------



## baredice (Jul 14, 2009)

Iz Rijeke..
Grada budućeg prvaka HNL-a..:cheers:^^


----------



## st-zocky (Jun 27, 2014)

Pozdrav iz Splita.


----------



## bis21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lijep pozdrav svim forumašima iz Pule:hi:


----------



## SlyTheKing (Aug 3, 2015)

baredice said:


> Iz Rijeke..
> Grada budućeg prvaka HNL-a..:cheers:^^


mislim da ce isptopit tih 6 bodova na ljeto   :banana:


----------



## proxy1969 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pula


----------



## Sova77 (Dec 9, 2010)

İstanbul, azijska strana.


----------



## primorje (May 14, 2008)

Rijeka Drenova obiteljska kuca, stan u Senju, velika zemlja u Klancu-Perusic ( Buduci OPG turisticke namjene), a nazalost 8 mjeseci na godinu radim u Luandi-Angola. Ovo gore sam naveo samo zato sto kroz forum pratim sve ove 3 meni drage lokacije 
Pozz iz Angole


----------



## Flassher_PŽ (Nov 13, 2014)

Pozz iz slavonske Atene


----------



## s12 (Apr 21, 2017)

Vukovar/Borovo Naselje trenutno u Zagrebu .


----------



## Cigla u Zidu (May 6, 2017)

Zagreb, novi na forumu i još se ne snalazim sa pravilima


----------



## Hatikvah1987 (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaštela


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Od prošle godine samo Čakovec ^^


----------



## primorje (May 14, 2008)

Drenova, Rijeka rezident
Senj, ponekad kad se pozelim mora
Balenija, Lika...kad se pozelim zraka
Luanda, Angola kad me potjera sudba


----------



## Freiherr (Nov 3, 2017)

Mostar :wave:


----------



## Z℮rg (Oct 26, 2017)

Metropola Dugo Selo.


----------



## bubimir13 (May 31, 2013)

Kutina, Moslavina!


----------



## salinovec (Feb 19, 2008)

Mosbach (Njemacka)
Ivanec (Hrvatska)


----------



## oilseal (Mar 22, 2010)

Sitno Gornje


----------



## Cigla u Zidu (May 6, 2017)

Zagreb


----------



## Rodoc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ljuti Dolac
München


----------



## Vale95 (Mar 28, 2016)

Graz, Austria
Cakovec, Hrvatska


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Bjelovar


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

izgleda da ćemo morati ponoviti anketu, nešto nam je bug na forumu od prije koji dan poremetio unose.
sorry about that


----------



## vkreso (Jan 8, 2010)

Ja bi pričekao još malo, još je u procesu.


----------



## splicanin (May 8, 2017)

Split


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Nova anketa*

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! 

Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## kar98 (Nov 3, 2018)

Kaštela


pozz
karabin


----------

